# can't get to bootcamp using option key with aluminium keyboard



## patwardo (Aug 30, 2006)

Hello, 
I bought a new aluminium wired keyboard after damaging my white keyboard.
Now when I try to get to boot into windows using the option key, nothing happens.
Any ideas?


----------



## patwardo (Aug 30, 2006)

For anyone with a 2006 intel iMac.

You can not use the aluminum keyboard to enter boot camp by holding option / alt or with any other start up keys like c or command+s etc. The keyboard is not detected until too late.

Not all 2006 models are affected but I can't find a definitive list for those that are. 
The problem is known to Apple since the aluminum keyboard was released and they still haven't fixed it.

I consider this a security problem.
To enter my Win XP bootcamp partition i can use the apple remote but I had to disable the firmware password to do this.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

patwardo said:


> To enter my Win XP bootcamp partition i can use the apple remote but I had to disable the firmware password to do this.


I thought the apple remote was only for opening FrontRow on a Mac?

I don't use the remote much.....


----------



## patwardo (Aug 30, 2006)

Holding down the menu button on your apple remote brings up the starup manager in the same way as using the option key on your keyboard. You can select your start disk using left and right buttons on the remote.

It's handy for me because I have this dodgy keyboard.


----------

